

Show HN: Coffee Break Hero, built in 14 days to raise money for Child's Play - reitzensteinm
http://www.bigblockgames.com/games/coffeehero/

======
reitzensteinm
I posted about this at the start of the project, but I thought I should give a
quick update in case anybody is interested.

We ran for the 14 days, finishing up just in time. Literally down to the
minute. Post release review seems to suggest that the balancing is out, so
we're going to have to do a 1.1, but I think we did pretty well considering
the time.

We were broadcasting on twitch.tv 24x7 during the event, with someone always
on, talking. We averaged around 100 viewers over the 14 days, with the peak at
1,100. It was very strange to have 700 people watching me eat a slice of
pizza.

We ended up raising just over $7000 for Child's Play. Everyone that donated is
going to get a premium DRM free version, that we're working on right now. We
don't have any other plans for the project. The donations page will be closing
down in a few hours, so if anyone wants to bump the total a bit before then,
it would be much appreciated :)

